# Arkat dog food



## pafromga (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with feeding this food?
Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

I used to feed diamond, then country vet. I know feed the professional athlete by arkat. Love it. good stools, feed less, coats look great. Dogs run good.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Currently feed two HT dogs (11 month & 1.5 yrs) VF Performance (arkat) having switched from Nutro Large Breed Lamb & Rice. The younger female has firm stools, but large male doesn't do as well. Both seemed to put on some weight at same feed schedule, presumably from higher fat content, had to cut back some. Thought coats may have looked better w/lamb & rice as well. Hard to judge energy level for me. Also 12 week old puppy on Eukanuba large breed who can't seem to stay away from this VF performance around kennel - loves it , but will continue to feed the puppy feed for awhile.


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

*Arkat*

We've been using Arkat for several years now, and we are very happy with it.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Arkat VF is OUTSTANDING!

But to get it locally, we had to pay a huge mark-up. To get it at a reasonable price, we were having to drive an hour each way to get it, and at today's gas prices it is no longer practical.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

My dogs' trainer swears by it but, has had a hard time getting it since the tornado. 

Is production up and running again or are you feeding food produced before the tornado?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Since it isn't available locally, I very much appreciated that they'd ship single bags to my door at a reasonable rate. But my two dogs didn't do nearly as well on it as some others. Ran right through 'em, and cutting portions as some suggested only emaciated the dogs, rather than firming their stools. K-cals don't count for much when they don't stay in the dog...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Feed the Enhance 30-22. We love it and have not had one dog turn it's nose to it. The coats are excellent and you feed quite a bit less than other performance feeds. Great feed for the price. Availability is getting better all the time. Our rep is bending over backwards to make ARKAT mainstream.

Angie


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

I feed enhance performance athlete as well and the dogs do very well on it.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

I feed it and sell it, no problem getting it arkat say's they have plenty.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

Loved evreything about it but the stools. Had dogs checked, nothing wrong. If you can handle loose stools, very nice results.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

threeoak said:


> Loved evreything about it but the stools. Had dogs checked, nothing wrong. If you can handle loose stools, very nice results.


I had that problem for a while. I waited it out and they firmed up.

Angie


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

We use to feed the Enchanced Athlete in the kennel a little over 1.5yrs. . We had lots of Loose stools and lots of Excess being pooped out. We also experienced what seemed to be inconsitant feed. One month we would have good stools and then the next batch we would have loose stools almost like diahrea. Switched to Pro Plan and hav enot looked back, Firm Stools and not excessive like the ARKAT.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Blklab1 how much did your dogs weigh and how much did you feed?
How much do you feed of the Purina?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Angie B said:


> threeoak said:
> 
> 
> > Loved evreything about it but the stools. Had dogs checked, nothing wrong. If you can handle loose stools, very nice results.
> ...


i also had the same problem i also waited it out they hardend up but they went 5 to 6 times a day so i switched.


----------

